# Dandelion and Gremlin's first PIGGY bath! And cage pics...



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The little men are growing up, and as their hair is getting longer, their bottoms are getting muckier. So it was time for their first bath, and boy, they were no impressed!

These pics were pre-bath. Trying out their clean cage, we tried them on fleeces for the first time, and it seems to be suiting them quite well.

Gremlin by Niseag, on Flickr


Gremlin 'pre-bath'! by Niseag, on Flickr


Clean cage by Niseag, on Flickr


Gremlin by Niseag, on Flickr


Gremlin & Dandelion after a cage clean by Niseag, on Flickr


Dandelion by Niseag, on Flickr


Clean cage by Niseag, on Flickr

The fleeces we bought

New fleeces for the guinea pigs by Niseag, on Flickr

Right before they got in the bath

Dandelion & Gremlin by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0555 by Niseag, on Flickr

Bath time!

DSC_0559 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0564 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0565 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0567 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0568 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0569 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0570 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0571 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0572 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0574 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0577 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0580 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0583 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0587 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0588 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0593 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0598 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0601 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0610 by Niseag, on Flickr

Dandelion wouldn't sit still anymore so I never got an after shot of him sadly! But they smell gorgeous now 

Now into their clean cage

DSC_0647 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0648 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0650 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

They look so well behaved and very fluffy after their bath :001_wub:

How does it work out having fleeces in their cage? Do they need washing regularly or can you keep them in there a while?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

HoneyFern said:


> They look so well behaved and very fluffy after their bath :001_wub:
> 
> How does it work out having fleeces in their cage? Do they need washing regularly or can you keep them in there a while?


Well they've been on fleece for about 10 days now, and we've found we need to change them every three days. I was surprised as I always thought fleece would smell but it really doesn't.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh Bless! They look so sweet (and p1ssed!) :laugh:

I would never have thought of fleeces for GPs - brilliant idea.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's certainly working out cheaper than using hay!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they're gorgeous!
and the fleeces are very bright


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I love the one of them both in the towel!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

How cute!!!!

They are a very handsome pair! Loving their cage and the new fleeces very nice!


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very handsome piggies. I use fleece for my gang, Primark do lovely big fleeces for a fiver. Some of mine have been in use for about 4 yrs


----------

